# Games Workshop Digital Editions - Now in .Epub and .Mobi



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

> GAMES WORKSHOP DIGITAL EDITIONS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I downloaded the preview and I still have no idea what they are trying to sell me. :fool:


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Doelago said:


> I downloaded the preview and I still have no idea what they are trying to sell me. :fool:


So the internet can stop bitching that it's only an iPad thing now?

I am wondering if it was a combination of trying to see how feasible the digital distribution system was, combined with needing to have licenses for these systems and then needing to make digital books that worked with them that kept it from happening sooner.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Yay ! That is all


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

I understand DRM is easier on IThings than Android, and probably required the extra time.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Awesomeness, my galaxy tab is going to end up costing me a fortune in downloaded books 

But it will be a whole lot lighter than all of them.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

If you read the FAQ at the end of the preview they talk directly about putting codexes and even the full rulebooks in the .epub and .mobi formats as well, just that they may be lacking some of the "cool" features in the iBooks format.

Finally looks i will be able to get some of the rulebooks on my Android tablet. /cheer


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Warlords of the Dark Millenium
Updated to 6th Edition Heroes and Villains from White Dwarf, with individualised entries.

Munitorum
Remember that "Wargear" book? That, with individualised entries.

Index Astartes
The Index Astartes articles from way back. Hopefully updated.

All fluff. I sincerely doubt it's a pay-to-win mechanism so that you can get rules for characters introduced in IA.

On the bright side, Cypher might actually get some 6th ed rules now though, he was a "Hero and Villain" article IIRC.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Huzzah ! this is the best thing I've seen yet.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Creon said:


> I understand DRM is easier on IThings than Android, and probably required the extra time.


iThings, up until you figure out the screen capture button that is. :grin:


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

If that Index Astartes is updated I'll genuinely be over the moon and I'm so buying. But thank god.... Android at last! Me happy, so happy.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

From the Black Library Site, here is their FAQ about this stuff:



> *Frequently Asked Questions*
> 
> 
> *Where can I buy Games Workshop Digital Editions?*
> ...


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

A wise money move by GW as the demand is out there. Personally I won't be partaking in them but thats because I like a physical product.


----------

